# Why Chapman University is the best school for the aspiring indie filmmaker



## mmrempen

Hey everyone, my name's M. M. Rempen and I'm a film student. This is my first post on what looks like a really great site. Now down to business.

I am a second-semester freshman undergrad here at Chapman University in Orange, California. I want to tell you all why this school really has the best film program of any I've looked at. I've looked at pretty much any school that offers a film program, and extensively at those in California. I want it clear off the bat that I don't work for the school, promotion or otherwise. This is my personal opinion. I love this school and its program, and anyone with a passion for filmmaking will too. Here's why.

1. YOUR FILMS ARE YOUR FILMS
This is number one on any indie filmmaker's list. At most other big films schools - USC, UCLA, you name it - the school owns any film you make in any class or with their equipment. You sign a paper that says so. The films you make belong to the school. 
At Chapman, that's not the case. Any and all films you make here are exclusively yours. Period.

2. EQUIPMENT IS AVAILABLE
At other, bigger schools, like the aforementioned, filmmaking equipment is available to only the luckiest of Undergrad seniors and possibly juniors. Even then, the equipment is shoddy, outdated, and poorly maintained. Even grad students don't have a much better deal.
Chapman's equipment facilities are available to most anyone at any time. I'm a freshman and I am currently shooting a film on a DVX-100A with all the equipment I need - C-stands, combo stands, shiny boards, stingers, sound equipment, and a dolly with 24' of track. If it were an indoor shoot, I'd have HMIs, 1ks-12ks, and other electrical grip equipment available. I'm shooting digital, but they have an expansive array of film cameras as well. The only requirement is a truck to carry it, and they even tell you about the best truck rental deals. Classes, of course, have priority over indie shoots, but hey - most schools don't even let you touch the stuff. Which brings me to my next point.

3. YOU GET REAL ON-SET EXPERIENCE
Know what a C-47 is? What soft sticks means? How to rig up a flag to cut down 2 stops on the 2k? I sure as hell didn't before I came here. I haven't even been here a full year, and I've already worked on more than 5 senior projects and other larger-scale film sets, both grad and undergrad. I've talked to kids who've been on more than 14 sets their first year here. I've been a grip, a first AC, a boom operator, a sound mixer, and more. 
That's because Chapman encourages kids to help out on the bigger projects. You may not get a high position, but the experience you have will be invaluable. I've talked to people who have graduated from USC and UCLA and never set foot on a set before in their life. How is anyone going to hire you with no experience? Chapman knows this. The amount of real, on-set experience you get here at the class level you're at is unsurpassed.

4. THE PROFESSORS WORK IN THE REAL WORLD
While this isn't that much different from other big film schools, it's at least comforting to know that your editing professor in fact edits as a profession, and that your cinematography prof has been shooting features for 15 years. Look up Bill Dill, Mark Parry, or Michael Kowalski on IMDB. They're professors here. They have real experience. They know their stuff.

5. THE NEW FILM BUILDING ROCKS
The new Marion-Knott Studios film building at Chapman, brand-spanking new, clobbers pretty much any other filmmaking facility. It boasts twenty video editing suites, two full Avid editing labs, two soundstages (that's more than the entire city of Boston!), a green screen, a motion capture suite, a gigantic movie theater for screenings and classes, an equipment room to match, and tons of classrooms and other facilities available for students. Hell yes.

6. THE LIBERAL ARTS EDUCATION IS ESSENTIAL TO THE CHAPMAN PHILOSOPHY
For some of you, that may be a turn-off. Rethink that. I get my ideas from literature and philosophy. There are so many incredible classes out there. In my opinion, it's much better to be expanding your horizons while in a film program, or you may lose steam or ideas. We all know that nothing's worse than a stale, unoriginal film - and spending all day in film school can indeed perpetuate this.
If that's your philosophy too, don't worry. Chapman knows this, and promotes a liberal arts education with requirements in all fields. While this may seem annoying, I see it as an opportunity to see storytelling in all aspects of life. It's everwhere, and film draws from everything. Furthermore, if for some reason you decide film isn't your thing (gasp!), then you can choose from many, many other paths.

On top of that, Chapman has a plethora of other advantages for the budding indie filmmaker. They have guest speakers up the wazoo, filmmaker forums, clubs and groups of film students willing to help, and a guy whose job is specifically to help your films get into festivals. As a cherry on top, all equipment and facilities are available 24/7 to Chapman alumni. You graduate, you can still use the stuff. It doesn't get much better than this.

There are downsides, of course. First, notice I specify: indie filmmaker. Chapman is not for he who wants to be a big shot in Hollywood. While I'm sure it's possible, you have a better chance in USC or UCLA. They're designed by Hollywood, for Hollywood, to produce clones. Go there if you want to be one. Don't say I didn't warn you.
Also, Chapman is not a film school in and of itself. Chapman HAS a film program, and a mighty one at that. It is a liberal arts college, a private institution. It costs a lot of money, and you have to be accepted to the regular liberal arts school as WELL as the film school (apply to both). There are scholarships. It's not easy, but if you're dedicated, you can do it.

At the very, very least - take a look. Open film school books and journals, and look up Chapman University. Visit if you can, you'll get a much better idea of the school. Just look into it. I promise you won't be disappointed.

If anyone has any questions, don't hesitate to ask. If I've said anything erroneous, correct me. I'm here to help. Happy filming!


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

Chapman does sound quite nice. I'd just like to correct one thing: films created at NYU are the property of the students, not the school.

It's really amazing that you get access to all of the equipment right away, that's my only complaint here at NYU, really, is that we can't get at it for out of class projects.


----------



## Trenterino

does it really matter if you "own" your student film or not?  isn't it just to show your talent?  it's not like it's going to make you any money.  in my opinion, NO film school is better than ANY film school.  getting work on sets and moving up gives you a four-year jump on the competition.  why not just save that tuition money to move out to LA, get set up, work for 4 years IN THE INDUSTRY, and then make your own movie?  so you know how to work on student films?  great... but working on real films is a whole different level.  i know cuz i've worked in both worlds and there's no comparison.  you dont really learn as much if everyone you're working with is learning at the same time.


----------



## Bob A

When I was choosing a film school, ownership was a big deal for me, and it's what really turned me off USC. While I have no regrets whatsoever - Tisch is the bomb - I think you're probably right on the ownership issue. When it comes down to it, your film-school films' function is to get you experience and connections. 

That said, I think that film school is the best environment for both. Communal exploration allows learning on a greater level than independent, and can catelyse great invention and deeper understanding. And, while I can't say from thorough experience of the professional system, I expect the relationships harvested are less nurturing and mutual than those in the communal-learning environment. While I'm not working with today's working DPs and Sound Editors and Producers and Execs, I'm working with tomorrow's.

Working on a "real set" can get you great crew experience, but second hand creative experience. (unless you've gotten yourself promoted reallllly fast, in which case I commend you!) Being connected with a school has its perks when it comes to putting together a project which you have creative authority.


----------



## Bob A

Yeah... NYU's equipment is kinda nyeh.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

USC students can't even put their movies up on their websites. I would never ever create a project that I didn't own the rights to. It's just wrong. How can any university claim to own the creative right of their students?


----------



## Bob A

I think they justify it by... actually I don't know... NYU's policy is you don't own the movie until it's fulfilled its educational purpose(i.e. end of class) - a functional limitation.

Can anyone at USC clear this up? I don't *think* it's a money thing.


----------



## Hoeks

the one reason I would consider CHAPMAN as a UG is the head of the cinematography department who just came from AFI. he is Top!

the negative side...I know 3 friends wo transfered from chapman to tisch because they absolutely were disgusted by Orange county after 2 semesters and hated it so much, they had to leave. But thats personal taste I guess.

Chapman is def more and more a good place to be.

personally though, I dont care about ownership. The school WILL put a lot of effort into distributing your films all around the world (USC,UCLA) and that is all that matters realy.


----------



## Cody Brown

I think that is my biggest concern as well Hoeks. I do not know if I would be able to take Orange Country for more than a few weeks. I went there to visit a friend in the film program last fall, and it seemed that all the film people were really awesome and smart, but a ton of the other students on the campus seemed to be vapid and cliquey... yuck. Then again it keeps on getting more selective and I could see Chapman evolving in to a really top tier school within the next couple of years. It is already that way with the program where I believe the selectivity this year is 1 in 10. 

However NYC and NYU seems to have it all and if I get in there, I would absolutely take it over Chapman. 

-cody


----------



## mmrempen

I agree that living in Orange County is a choice in personal taste. It's got its ups and downs. Personally, I love sunny southern California. Not everyone does. The location that your school is at is an extremely important factor in choosing your school - I apologize for downplaying that. That's the very reason I neglected NYU - I can't stand New York. It's all personal taste.
As for the people here, they come from all over the United States, and you have to understand that it's a small school - you're going to get vapid, cliquey people at ANY school. As far as Chapman, I can count the "OC" type-people I know on my two hands. My experience has been very positive.

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## DomRicco

CA > NYC


----------



## Bob A

NYC > The UNIVERSE!!!!1!!111!!!1!!1ONE1!


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

NYU > NYC


----------



## DomRicco

Think about it. Steven Seagal AND Arnold Schwarzenegger reside in California. Their awesomeness > NYC. They are more awesome therefore they are in charge. Thus, CA is in charge. Whats in NYC? ....Nuff said. Case in point CA > NYC. 

As intriguing as that subject may be, to stick to the thread's topic, I would have to disagree with Trenterino. I think if you have the opprotunity to go to film school go. Take everything you can out of it. I believe learning besides students is an absolute invaluable expierence. You can get jobs  in the industry whenever you want but I see it like this: 

If you put 2 people back to back. One to go to film school for 4 years and one to get right in and start working in the industry. I think its safe to say at the end of 4 years the non film student would be working FOR the film student in a short amount of time after he graduates. Sure a film student 90% of the time gets a job as a PA right out of film school. But the advancement will be exponential compared to the non educated one. That being said I think film school, as a career choice, is a very good investment. A better investment then throwing all that money towards a film. It is never smart, although all of us are probibly crazy enough to do this, to put all of our cash into one movie.

Personaly, i'd rather get connections and an _expierence_from an institution to get me started. The expierence being learning along side people who arent doing this for a living (yet) but are doing it to become masters in their craft.


----------



## EfrenH

Chapman sounds very interesting...how do you think it compares in terms of like prestige with NYU and the rest of those big schools. Would a degree from Chapman be any different than a degree from NYU? 

I like how this school sounds though...being able to use equipment whenever you want and even after you graduate sounds kick-ass! 

I live in California...and I go to the school where Arnold has his kids...its a really rich peoples school thing (Im on scholarship) and Mr. Arnold almost ran me over once in a big black hummer car thing. I, being of strong character, ALMOST flipped him off, when I noticed who he was. I just kind of ducked my head and skurried along. Haha. 

Id have to say I dont know which is better in terms of Cali or NYC, but I am REALLY intrigued in NYC...I want to go there so bad. 

Yeah...thats all I have to say...

-Efren Hernandez


----------



## Bob A

In terms of reputation and what will get you a job just based on name, right now NYU is... well, it's quite a name. On friday I'm shooting an interview with Wim Wenders and whatshernamewho'sinhislatestfilm, and going to a premier for the event tomorrow - solely because of the NYU name. The chap whose employing my - err - services is trusting me solely based on the NYU reputation.

That said, Chapman's film course is expanding exponentially. I remember when I first considered film schools, I looked at it as a possible backup. In the short amount of time since then, it's become really quite important - and in four years, who knows?! You may come out with the first big Chapman-film generation.

And together the world will be ours!



Echem... NYC > CA... caugh caugh...


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

Yes, that's a good point. The name of the school is obviously becoming rapidly more prestigious. By the time you graduate it may be a heavy-weight.

It's kind of sad to think in terms of the brand name, but the truth is, that's part of what we're paying for. The education has to be good to make it worth it, but the brand name is the icing on the cake, or the resumÃ©, as the case may be.


----------



## DomRicco

I disagree with the brand name bit. In degrees such as law...yea it does matter. You get into a firm based on the school you went to and your gpa. Harvard law school or some random school? They will choose the Harvard grad. Film, when it counts, is PURELY based on talent imo. Of all the people i have talked to in and out of film school and in and out of the industry have told me that film school, for the most part, is about the connections. The degree itself isnt that usefull. That seems the common agreement. And the connections is what gets that talent out there to the right people. And its important to understand that older programs like NYU will naturally have more connections in the industry because they have been around longer. Thus the selectivity and price. But when it comes down to it, its all about the determination of the person to get where they want to get. Chapman's main school isnt that selective but their filmschool is. From the research i did on it and the other places when I was doing my film school searching I think Chapman could beat NYU up if they got in a fight ^^


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

Your points are very good ones. I would argue that the moment at which the school name matters is when you're being compared with someone of equal skill and/or experience. The one from the better school will get the job. Also, often the name will get you the interview based solely on reputation. But, yes, connections are a HUGE part of it, much more so than the brand name.


----------



## Hoeks

From the research i did on it and the other places when I was doing my film school searching I think Chapman could beat NYU up if they got in a fight ^^

...and you also should not neglect the huge amount of real quality short films comming out of NYU and the fact that a LOT of sundance winners are NYU alumnis (and academy award)...this year: ANG LEE and JOHN CANEMAKER

haha ok..I am a fanboy


----------



## Bob A

Jeremiah could beet up Arney. Jeremiah could beat up God. 

Hoeks - how does he know everyone he does?

Who's Chapman's industry liason?


----------



## Ryandbc

It really depends on what you want to do.  For most jobs nobody cares about school, they care about your reel/experience.  My father currently has a NYU grad working for him in a retail store making 8 bucks an hour.  I graduated from state school in video production and got a job as an Avid editor right away, making more than double that.  

However if you want to direct or write a name like NYU is going to help... but your reel still has to be great.  When I worked in New York for a summer most directors/producers went to school for history, english, business etc.  The advice they gave me was to quit school, get my reel/writing portfolio together and move from Connecticut.

With that said I am looking very seriously at Chapman for Grad school.  The producing program looks to be top notch- it will be tough between that and the production program.  NYU would be great but I could never afford it in a million years and wouldn't want to put that financial burden on my fiance... at Chapman at least you get amazing equipment and use of it for personal work on top of a good education.


----------



## mmrempen

As far as reputation goes, here's my two cents.

I agree with DomRicco that connections are what it's all about. Of course, NYU, with an established name, will be able to get you connections faster.

Here's the thing, though. When it comes to it, what attribute about your education would you rather than a potention employer look at - the name of your school, or your abilities?

I abhor the idea of people going to a school because of a name. That is, in my very humble opinion, being extremely irresponsible with your education. Take it seriously.  _Think_ about what you really want, and what you really want people to see in you.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

Absolutely. The name is just a bonus. I didn't even think about, or fully grasp, the significance of the NYU name when I was considering schools.


----------



## Evan Kubota

"For most jobs nobody cares about school, they care about your reel/experience."

No they don't. At most starting level jobs no one will request or see your reel


----------



## Hoeks

actually, i totaly disagree with most here

what counts most at a school are the professors in my opinion. they shaped me, they trained me.


----------



## Ryandbc

It depends on what kind of job you are applying to in terms of a request for a reel.  If you apply for things like writing and editing, they will ask for one.
For crew they often times care about experience.  Thats why I said they care about your reel or your experience or both.

And of course sometimes they don't care either way, as long as you work for very little if anything.


----------



## mmrempen

I agree, Hoeks, that professors are important. However, there is only so much you can learn in a classroom. What I'm saying is great about Chapman is the emphasis on both in-class lectures and education as well as real, on-set, hands-on experience. 

For instance, today I learned to load a 16mm camera. I garuntee that kind of hands-on experience at a freshman level is just not available in most other schools.

Again, all I ask is that people look into Chapman. If there are facets you don't like, that is completely your choice.


----------



## Bob A

Phah! Who needs professors or reputation or education!!!!! I was hired by Mirimax as a major director straight out of preschool based solely on how cool I looked smoking a cigarette!


----------



## Evan Kubota

"For instance, today I learned to load a 16mm camera. I garuntee that kind of hands-on experience at a freshman level is just not available in most other schools."

School of eBay + experimentation  What camera? Unless its a Panavision or old Mitchell most of them are not bad to load.


----------



## Hoeks

u kidding BOB! I had to buy my major Cinematography job on the next indiana jones on ebay! It cost me 32000 dollar but I think it will help my career!

By the way, who are you again in tisch? I think we had this before


----------



## Bob A

I'm Robin - I'm the freshman with the posters up everywhere saying "Rent my camera". And you?


----------



## sidharth

Well, if you ask an indian like me, i think i hv heard more abt NYU than Chapman but then yes its ones personal choice where ever he wants admission. Getting admittted in NYU is also not dat easy.
Ultimately, its wht u take out of school either frm orange or NY.
And evn if a school holds the right to keep ur films, u hv to be talented urself to produce more better stuff in future when u work independently or with a firm, cant stuck around with coll/univ for whole life.

Gosh, i jus get confused over best school arguments


----------



## CJK

Hey Sidharth...forgive my ignorance... but what is the film school scene like in india?
Is it large?  Do you focus on hollywood and local styles of filming?  IS it difficult to get in to?


----------



## sidharth

Hi CJK,
I wud have to admit that Film school scene in India is not that advanced. There are just 2-3 good reputed schools like FTI (Film and Television insititute of India, Pune). This is ranked as one of asia's best film schools and has all courses from 3 yr editing to direction etc.
But its too difficult to get into it (not 4 u), i tried twice but cudnt get into. Also there r jus 10-15 seats in each discipline.

US ofcourse offers more opputunities in terms of colleges, advanced techniques to learn etc.
I feel disappointed that i cudnt make it to any indian school. But i do feel lucky that i can afford to study in US unlike others and also learn the best upcoming technology frm states.

Well, when god closes 1 door, he surely opens another. This is wht mostly all children frm affluent families do, they either study at nyfa, ucla etc and den come back to india and work.

Bollywood ofcourse churns max number of films / yr than any oder country in world. We however lack strong stories, most of dem r monotonous n predictable.

If u ask me, i have full regards to Hollywood and the oscar judgement. Over here in india, i feel all awards are biased, everything can be so easily guessed and manipulated. The right kinda film is not appreciated and that so called film does well in internation film festivals.

u can easily get into FTI, dere wud be no problem but our styles r too conventional. But dese days films like BLACK, LAGAAN (nominated under best foreign film category at oscars last yr), PAGE 3, IQBAL have changed the face of indian cinema .

CJK, if i study frm states and come back to india, ill still hv to struggle searching for producers etc but yeah the tag of states will surely help me better in long run. Am sorry pal, i dunno hw its gonna effect when u retuen back after studyin frm here.

CJ, if u come to India , surely there wud be crisscross of cultures, similarly for me if i study from states. Jus watch our films and ull get an idea abt our filmaking style.

Hollywood Rocks man! Your movies, Your ideas, Your passion, Your concepts, Your imagination is awesome.....

I unfortunately cudnt make it to MFA @ USC but instead made it to MS in Computer Science (Animations n Multimedia) from USC . I had applied both places, may b after MS will c something more....


----------



## Jesse Tarnoff

I go to chapman.  It's great.  Unfortunatly i'm failing some GE's.  Next year the new film school will be built.  It's incredible.

Just seeing it constructed over these last two years has impressed me enough.  All of the equipment and facilities it is going to have to offer...you would be a fool to pass it up...

And the plan right now is to start building on more of the land it ownes expanding to a backlot within 5 years.  A BAcklot!  Sets off tha wazoo!

Did i mention that any chapman alumni get FREE use of any chapman equipment even after they graduate?  Hmmmmm...  thiiiiink about it.


----------



## mmrempen

Bump

(Is that allowed? If not, I'll delete this post)


----------



## DomRicco

-10 points for mmrempen.


----------



## Arrenbas

Chapman's facilities are starting to look hard to beat - not just the new building that will be open 24/7 but THEY ARE ALSO BUILDING A FULL WORKING BACKLOT! 


as for prestige, it seems that the only film degree that in and of itself will open doors and even get you agency representation is a graduate degree from USC - other than that people are looking at your work - if you can get it seen


----------



## Chairman Meow

I recently went through the film school ordeal, and I ended up in a position where I had to choose between Chapman University and NYU.  I considered a lot of factors-- facilities, classes, cost, prestige, location, learning environment, approach to film and filmmaking... and I ended up going with Chapman.  While NYU's film program is undeniably stellar and NYU as a whole is one great school, I felt that Chapman's program was a better fit for me.  For one, I got into NYU and Chapman with no reel.  Hell, with no film experience at all-- my creative submission was a short story, my portfolio was filled with writings and projects.  Chapman's program seems geared toward people in my situation.  Chapman's newest facilities are great, as well.  Cost was another big factor-- NYU, when it's all said and done, is about 50 grand a year.  I got a scholarship at Chapman that makes it about a third that price.  Sure, you can't put a price on a good education, but...

Just a bit of advice to anyone looking to get into a film school like NYU, USC or Chapman-- you're going to film school, but within the context of a larger liberal arts institution.  You are applying to college-- the usual college stuff (SAT, GPA, ACT, Curriculum...) doesn't become irrelevant just because you're "going into the arts".  This can certainly be an advantage if you have a weak portfolio-- just remember, don't get lazy!


----------



## Cody Brown

Hey, Question for current Chapman students:

How do you go about getting actors for your projects? How often do you use people on campus versus professional actors? Do you use SAG? If so, how responsive are they to the Chapman name? How many replies do you get when you put it out there that you are casting a movie? 

If you haven't seen it in the other thread, I will be there next fall.

-cody


----------



## mmrempen

Easy, I use LA Casting @ www.lacasting.com. It's great - you put up your project, and actors put up their headshots if they're interested. I got more than 150 working actors who submitted for my little 5-min short. Chapman actually has something of a name on the site, because many of the actors that show interest have been in other Chapman films. They all know that Chapman students can't pay actors, and they do it for the experience and reel footage.

I only use campus people (i.e. my friends) if I'm doing a short school project for class or something. Otherwise, there's really no excuse to NOT use lacasting.com.


----------



## Cody Brown

bump



-cody


----------



## Evan Kubota

Well, a possible excuse: you aren't in LA.

Seriously, from what I understand film schools do not give you much help in casting your projects. Sure, you may be in close proximity to 'actors' if you are at NYU - but as far as getting them, you're on your own.

Good skill to learn, nonetheless.

I recommend finding 2-3 viable humans and building your scripts/projects around their capabilities.

This is not a post about organ harvesting, trans-species embryo implantation, or anal probing. I promise.


----------



## sadlabrat

Would Chapman give me a good education in the other subjects as well? It seems obvious their film program is good, but how about history, english and all those disciplines.


----------



## mmrempen

Chapman is dedicated to being a liberal arts university. It's a requirement to take precalculus, calc/statistics, a science lecture and a science lab, two english classes, two language classes (all of which you can test out of, of course), physical education and extracurricular activities, and many more GE requirements. As in any other college, the classes and professors in these subjects can range from terrific to utterly awful. It's just a matter of using ratemyprofessor.com and asking fellow students to find the good classes to take for any subject. I had an incredible art history class last semester, and a terrible precalculus class the semester before that.

Good question. I'll add that to the top.


----------



## sadlabrat

phew. im glad to hear they have a good liberal arts program.  now to find out more about them.  the university itself seems reasonable in terms of acceptance.


----------



## tripol

Hello, please is the graduate cost for studies in Chapman going to be $20k per semester or for the whole duration?


----------

